# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Can't Private Message

## V.D.O.P

I have at least fifty posts I believe but I don't have the PM option. No big deal but it's nice to have an extra future. There's nothing in my control panel to 'turn it on' or anything

----------


## auslifta

you need 25. go to "user cp" in the upper left, look through the options until you find one that says "enable private messaging" or something like that, and make sure it is checked. If it is already checked or if the option is not there start a thread in the "one on one with the staff" section and state the problem. Hope this helps. By the way, I remember you asking for a source in a thread yesterday, and then you started asking how to pm, please don't pm people looking for sources. Thanks.
__________________

this is a direct quote

----------


## Merc..

I have notified Admin for you ...

Merc.

----------


## HELP ME

i have 2 sns over the years .. that i cant post or pm people .. problems happened after i changed the passwords... can someone help??? HURRICANE_3500 AND HURRICANEL87 is the 2 sns

----------


## qualityclrk1

_answered_  :Chairshot:

----------


## nevko

so its 25 posts

----------


## Merc..

yep..

----------


## BodyByAAS

I got like 80ish posts and I cant PM or even view Profiles 

=( 

Why doesnt it like me???

----------


## Merc..

> I got like 80ish posts and I cant PM or even view Profiles 
> 
> =( 
> 
> Why doesnt it like me???


Try your PM's Now ......

Check your user CP again and make sure the setting is correct..


Merc.

----------


## nevko

well sorry to ask but I got 25 and don't have see that option  :Shrug:

----------


## MMAfanboy

Same with me..

----------


## largerthannormal

check ur settings!

----------


## largerthannormal

will someone else bump this thread im sick of seeing my name on the cant PM thread! lol

----------


## Garnelek

> will someone else bump this thread im sick of seeing my name on the cant PM thread! lol


Lol!Bump

----------


## tommyloan

I can sort of understand the min requirement of 25 posts to be able to PM, but for someone like me who is 38 yrs old and has 15+ years of experience with this stuff, it's only hurting the others who can not benefit from my tips and "do's & don'ts"

----------


## Big

> I can sort of understand the min requirement of 25 posts to be able to PM, but for someone like me who is 38 yrs old and has 15+ years of experience with this stuff, it's only hurting the others who can not benefit from my tips and "do's & don'ts"


so you have tips and "do's and don'ts" that the rest of us can't offer, yet they are tips that must be sent through pm, you can't just post them? and they are of such value and urgency that making you wait 25 posts to share them is unrealistic? I'd love an exapmle...

----------


## T-MOS

:Hmmmm:  hmmmmmm

I could use some tips....Whatcha got???

----------


## CJP

> so you have tips and "do's and don'ts" that the rest of us can't offer, yet they are tips that must be sent through pm, you can't just post them? and they are of such value and urgency that making you wait 25 posts to share them is unrealistic? I'd love an exapmle...


Well said!!

----------


## tommyloan

> so you have tips and "do's and don'ts" that the rest of us can't offer, yet they are tips that must be sent through pm, you can't just post them? and they are of such value and urgency that making you wait 25 posts to share them is unrealistic? I'd love an exapmle...


"Do's and don'ts that the rest of us can't offer"? So, in other words "the rest of you" already know EVERYTHING? Then why be on this site? Take your ego down a notch bro.

As for an example, maybe someone is thinking about doing a certain combo and I want to tell them that I had particular health problems as a result and it may be something I don't wanna publicize to EVERYONE.

It's clowns like this that have nothing better to do with their time. *If it's positive or constructive, say it. Otherwise, keep your rude or negative comments to yourself... grow up!!! Gear, where you at brotha?*

----------


## Big

> "Do's and don'ts that the rest of us can't offer"? So, in other words "the rest of you" already know EVERYTHING? Then why be on this site? Take your ego down a notch bro.
> 
> As for an example, maybe someone is thinking about doing a certain combo and I want to tell them that I had particular health problems as a result and it may be something I don't wanna publicize to EVERYONE.
> 
> It's clowns like this that have nothing better to do with their time. *If it's positive or constructive, say it. Otherwise, keep your rude or negative comments to yourself... grow up!!! Gear, where you at brotha?*


so you can't share that info with the whole board, just certain individuals? and you state that making you wait a whole 25 posts to share this info is unjust?
keep your attitude and see how things work out for you here.

----------


## Dukkit

im looking for a good recipie for human meat? you got anything in your 15+ years of experience for that ?

----------


## tommyloan

> so you can't share that info with the whole board, just certain individuals? and you state that making you wait a whole 25 posts to share this info is unjust?
> keep your attitude and see how things work out for you here.


Let me give you one more example and then I'm tapping out on this useless thread: if you got herpes from some girl, would you post it on a forum for the whole world to see? Or would you keep it on the DL and only warn certain individuals that were thinking about being with that same chick? *Point is, there is a fine line of PRIVACY on certain subjects that we choose to keep private and I can put that line anywhere I want; who are you to make that decision for me or anyone else? Why do you think they have a thing on here called PM ?* If we operated by your ideas, there would be no PM on here and all questions & answers would be out in the open.

Enough said. I'm here to learn and help others, not go back and forth like hormonal teenagers with guys who are never wrong!! :Bbiwin: 

PS- I'm not the one with the attitude: if you enter a thread by talking smack, you HAVE TO expect it to come right back at ya. :Icon Rolleyes:  If you helped me out with a positive answer like "hey, it's really not that bad. 25 posts comes up real fast", then we'd be good right now. Now go eat your chicken breast tenderloins and brown rice  :Smilie:  Call it a truce bro!!!

----------


## Matt

> I can sort of understand the min requirement of 25 posts to be able to PM, but for someone like me who is 38 yrs old and has 15+ years of experience with this stuff, it's only hurting the others who can not benefit from my tips and "do's & don'ts"


Why the fvck are you opening a thread thats over a year and a half old??

Heres my tip, dont eat yellow snow...

----------


## Dukkit

i love you matt

----------


## -Ender-

[QUOTE=tommyloan;4749203]Let me enter a thread by talking about smack, QUOTE]

Please read the rules. There will be no discussion of recreational drugs here.

----------


## Dukkit

my mission is accomplished

----------


## Big

> Let me give you one more example and then I'm tapping out on this useless thread: if you got herpes from some girl, would you post it on a forum for the whole world to see? Or would you keep it on the DL and only warn certain individuals that were thinking about being with that same chick? *Point is, there is a fine line of PRIVACY on certain subjects that we choose to keep private and I can put that line anywhere I want; who are you to make that decision for me or anyone else? Why do you think they have a thing on here called PM ?* If we operated by your ideas, there would be no PM on here and all questions & answers would be out in the open.
> 
> Enough said. I'm here to learn and help others, not go back and forth like hormonal teenagers with guys who are never wrong!!
> 
> PS- I'm not the one with the attitude: if you enter a thread by talking smack, you HAVE TO expect it to come right back at ya. If you helped me out with a positive answer like "hey, it's really not that bad. 25 posts comes up real fast", then we'd be good right now. Now go eat your chicken breast tenderloins and brown rice  Call it a truce bro!!!


for the whole world to see? I thought we used user names instead of our real names so we could talk on the open boards. the pm feature serves it's purpose, I don't care to explain that or anything else to you. I give up on you all together.

----------


## Matt

> i love you matt


SSShhh dont be tellin everyone...

----------


## -Ender-

Hey Matt,

I just Pm'd you.

----------


## tommyloan

> for the whole world to see? I thought we used user names instead of our real names so we could talk on the open boards. the pm feature serves it's purpose, I don't care to explain that or anything else to you. I give up on you all together.


I agree, you're right, but let me explain. My avatar pic is REALLY me because I wanna show what I've worked so hard for (anyone can get "big", but getting shredded and keeping the size is A LOT of work). So someone might recognize that pic since I also have it on other sites without my head cropped off. You feel me? Some things I don't mind sharing, but other things are more private, as I'm sure you can understand. And I got your email, I think we're on the same page now... Thanks bro  :Smilie:

----------


## Big

> I agree, you're right, but let me explain. My avatar pic is REALLY me because I wanna show what I've worked so hard for (anyone can get "big", but getting shredded and keeping the size is A LOT of work). So someone might recognize that pic since I also have it on other sites without my head cropped off. You feel me? Some things I don't mind sharing, but other things are more private, as I'm sure you can understand. And I got your email, I think we're on the same page now... Thanks bro


who's the guy holding you? just kidding bro, you look really good. us old folks need to stick together. I didn't mean to come across as harsh as I did. peace.

----------


## T-MOS

> I agree, you're right, but let me explain. My avatar pic is REALLY me because I wanna show what I've worked so hard for (anyone can get "big", but getting shredded and keeping the size is A LOT of work). So someone might recognize that pic since I also have it on other sites without my head cropped off. You feel me? Some things I don't mind sharing, but other things are more private, as I'm sure you can understand. And I got your email, I think we're on the same page now... Thanks bro


Nice bikini you got on there !!! 

I dont' get what would be SO urgent that you need to PM someone the minute you become a member here. Just WHO would you need to PM as you don't know anyone yet.
So I hope you can understand our suspicions as 90% of the people who are SO interested in PMing and make a fuss about it are the ones that are here to scam other people or spam, or solicit for whatever reason

Hopefully YOU fall into the other 10% and will understand. If you are worried about someone recognizing you , then I would suggest you change your pictures and get ones that would NOT be so easily noticed from other sites

problem solved......get your post count up, make sure your PM feature is turned on in your user CP, and that you confirmed your registration with the link sent to you after you registered, and you will be able to PM and take care of those Herpes......

How would you know WHO to PM about those herpes anyway???

take care

----------


## *Admin*

Issue is we have no way to screen each individual to see who is and who isnt knowledgable and thusly 25 post minimum to pm... which has worked out nicely for us... we weed out the idiots that are here to only cause problems or ask for a source... There is many ways to very quickly obtain 25 posts and then pm... it can be a pain agreed but seems to work out well for the overall...

Good day...

*admin*

----------


## tommyloan

> Issue is we have no way to screen each individual to see who is and who isnt knowledgable and thusly 25 post minimum to pm... which has worked out nicely for us... we weed out the idiots that are here to only cause problems or ask for a source... There is many ways to very quickly obtain 25 posts and then pm... it can be a pain agreed but seems to work out well for the overall...
> 
> Good day...
> 
> *admin*


It's all good 'admin'. I understand what you're saying. Since we're on that subject, it's too bad we can't screen out the immature people who are on here just to talk garbage and bad mouth the other members. And yes, 90% of the guys on here are kids with NOTHING better to do with their time; only 10% are serious and respect the subject at hand. When there is a thread, if they reply with NOTHING about the subject, they only try to create friction and drama, I think they should BANNED from the forum. I would venture to say many of them are 21 yrs old KIDS who THINK they know more than they really do. We really need to keep it mature and ON THE SUBJECT, this is serious stuff, not a playroom.

----------


## tommyloan

> who's the guy holding you? just kidding bro, you look really good. us old folks need to stick together. I didn't mean to come across as harsh as I did. peace.


Thanks BIG. That's what I like to hear: Us old folks need to stick together  :Smilie: . We're here for SERIOUS discussions about SERIOUS stuff. Most of the childish guys on here are too immature to realize that doing this stuff wrong could mean PERMANENT health problems or even death. But on the flipside, doing it RIGHT is very safe and the results are awesome; when my shirt comes off, damn, all of a sudden the stuck-up girls are soooo nice to me and they wanna get my number, hehe  :Smilie: 

Have a safe weekend BIG.

----------

